# Should i bump my unprescribed ZOLOFT dosage? (50mg to 100mg)



## Don_Corleone (Jul 8, 2006)

i had another thread going when i first started taking zoloft (generic "Zosert") which i get without a prescription, but i decided to start a new one because....well because i just feel like it 

anyways, i started taking zoloft about 3-4 weeks ago, did 1 week on 25mg then have since been doing 50mg. I take the pill around the same time every day (4pm give or take an hour depending on school/work) and have DEFINETLY felt an improvment. I mean there is no doubt it has worked for me, but i am still getting anxious, just NOWHERE near as bad, most of the time. Around my family i feel great anymore, and in social situations i dont feel as anxious about the situation anymore either, but its still like this feeling that i cant talk. Its like i cant be myself when speaking. And i still get a few negative thoughts and critisize myself. Its hard to explain but lets just say i feel i can be improved even more and im so close.

So the question, its only been 3-4 weeks ive been on this stuff, should i give it a couple more weeks at 50mg and go from there to see how i feel...or should i say **** it and bump it to 100mg. Im thinking with all the improvement ive made with 50mg, 100mg might completly "cure" me. But i also have to take into account that it will also be more expensive (a 1 year 50mg supply becomes a 6 month 100mg supply = Close to $400 a year for meds - remember, illegally purchased so no insurance)

What do you guys with experience reccomend?


----------



## BJH1988 (Mar 12, 2007)

*re: Should i bump my unprescribed ZOLOFT dosage? (50mg to 10*

its all up to you....I mean its definitly safe to bump your dosage up to 100mg, but side effects could increase a little too. I think its perscribed (at a doctors office) up to 200mg.


----------



## arthur56 (Jul 31, 2005)

*re: Should i bump my unprescribed ZOLOFT dosage? (50mg to 10*

a typical dose range is 50 to 200 a day


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

*re: Should i bump my unprescribed ZOLOFT dosage? (50mg to 10*

first off, i would find myself a doctor and get the zoloft rxed legally, since pillbanks and other places usually suck in the longrun. going from 50mg to 100mg is not that big of a deal. just make sure you have been on the 50mg for about a month, and then you are fine. you can go up to 200mg with zoloft, although some people (ahem, ultrashy) have spoken of much higher doses. imo, if it doesn't work for you in the 50mg-100mg range, then it probably wont work for you at all.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Should i bump my unprescribed ZOLOFT dosage? (50mg t*



LDG 124 said:


> you can go up to 200mg with zoloft, although some people (ahem, ultrashy) have spoken of much higher doses.


Yeah, I tried 300 mg. I only tried Zoloft because my brother had stopped it and still had two full factory sealed bottles of 100 mg x 100 tabs for a total of 200 pills with a retail value over $400. The stuff would have gone to waste if I didn't use it and my psychiatrist thought it would be worth a shot since I had it anyhow. My psychiatrist does have at least a couple patients who take 300 mg, though it's certainly not a typical dose.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

*re: Should i bump my unprescribed ZOLOFT dosage? (50mg to 10*

I think you should see a real doctor. (Yeah, great input, I know, but I really do think that.)


----------



## Rob (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: re: Should i bump my unprescribed ZOLOFT dosage? (50mg t*



Caedmon said:


> I think you should see a real doctor. (Yeah, great input, I know, but I really do think that.)


Good advice but still I think if 90% of the mods/vets here were doctors we'd have a much happier and sane society in general.

I realize this when I told my psychiatrist the Zoloft was making me more anxious and panicky and his response was "Zoloft shouldnt do that to you"

I kinda stared at him with a blank face like "you really dont know a g/damn thing about the drugs you give to ppl do you?"
Its overwhelmingly true you will find.

I suggest getting legal scripts only to avoid addiction/abuse potential and to avoid getting bunk medication from a scammer. But as far as actual extensive advice on a specific drug I seem to have known more than the 3 psychiatrists Ive seen in my life time.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

bumping the dose up without a doctor is stupid because you will just run out of your meds in half the time unless you get a new script


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

Noca said:


> bumping the dose up without a doctor is stupid because you will just run out of your meds in half the time unless you get a new script


He's already taking "Zosert" that he bought online from India, do you really think stupidity is a deterrent?


----------

